# 5 PM's an hour?



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Trying to help someone out and I get hit with this restriction?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I feel for you


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Had the same problem the other day! :-/ Why do we have a 5 per hour limit?


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

prob to stop spammers. Pain in the **** when it gets in your way, but lets face it, that'll be rarely. and sure beats getting 5 pm's an hour from scammers/pests etc


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Exchange emails if need be.... Power of the interweb


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I also agree that this PM restriction needs to be lifted and or number of pm's allowed increased


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its so newbie trolls cant go round asking every cnut for gear lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Surely it should change with status(silver/gold)


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

its so we cant effectivly sell


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i was confused then. was thinking "yeah...5pm is 5 hours after midday? Whats the problem.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

As an advertiser this really gets me and the 500 email restriction, on a monday i have 30 od emails and it takes me a day or two to answer.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Use private email, problem solved.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I could not even PM my email cause of the restriction lmao and I didn't join yesterday btw I think it should be set to 30 atleast for Silver members


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the restriction is in place for members joining up getting PM privilidges then spamming the whole board, it is there for a good reason if it is bothering you then swap email addy's i am sure nothing is so important no one can wait 60min for a reply if need be....


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Flippin heck why don't u just allow everyone that joins that never posts access to all lounges with no limits on mail etc, that way the site can get completely ruined and everyone can complain about that and the trolls instead

Always something...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> As an advertiser this really gets me and the 500 email restriction, on a monday i have 30 od emails and it takes me a day or two to answer.


That's actually something that we hadn't considered. Thanks for alerting to us to this


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

The restriction was implemented after a GOLD member used our PM system to mass spam; to slate our site and promote their own business. It is one of our many methods to reduce the spam on this forum, therefore making it nicer for you guys to use.


----------

